# Meanwhile, Being Black...



## Atthatday (Jul 4, 2018)

*Black Oregon legislator says campaigning in own district triggered 911 call*
Updated on Jul 03, 2018 at 10:58 PM PDT

_





Oregon state Rep. Janelle Bynum takes a photo with a Clackamas County deputy who responded to a 911 call from one of her constituents who thought she looked suspicious as she was canvassing in a Clackamas neighborhood on July 3, 2018.
(Courtesy of Janelle Bynum)

Rep. Janelle Bynum , a Democrat who is running for a second term this fall in the state House of Representatives, said she was knocking on doors and talking to residents for two hours along Southeast 125th Avenue in Clackamas. She was taking notes on her cellphone from the conversation she'd had with someone at the second to last of about 30 homes on her list around 5:10 p.m. when a Clackamas County deputy pulled up to her.

She looked over at the deputy in his patrol car and thought, "I don't believe this." He asked if she was selling something. She introduced herself as a state legislator and said that she was out canvassing and that she guessed someone called him.

The deputy said someone called and reported Bynum appearing to spend a long time at houses in the area and appearing to be casing the neighborhood while on her phone.

Bynum, 43, said taking notes on her cellphone is something she often does while canvassing neighborhoods to recall conversations she has. She said she only had campaign fliers, her cellphone and a pen on her.

She estimates knocking on more than 70,000 doors over her years campaigning and said Tuesday was the first time someone reported her to police.

"It was just bizarre," Bynum told The Oregonian/OregonLive. "It boils down to people not knowing their neighbors and people having a sense of fear in their neighborhoods, which is kind of my job to help eradicate. But at the end of the day, it's important for people to feel like they can talk to each other to help minimize misunderstandings."
_
Bynum represents House District 51, which includes east Portland, Gresham, Boring, North Clackamas, Damascus and Happy Valley, where she lives. She won election to the House in November 2016.
_
The Clackamas County Sheriff's Office did not immediately response to a message for comment on the incident.

This comes amid a series of recent racial-profiling cases that have caused public outrage, including someone in Ohio calling the police on a 12-year-old boy mowing a lawn, a California woman calling police to report black people barbecuing, and a San Francisco woman threatening to call police on a black girl selling water.

Bynum said the deputy told her another woman made the 911 call, but she didn't know the caller's race. She asked to meet the woman in person, but the deputy said she wasn't home. Bynum said she didn't know which house the woman called from.

She said she asked the deputy to call the woman so she could speak to her, and he got the woman on the phone.

The woman was apologetic and said she called 911 for the safety of her neighborhood, Bynum said. The woman wouldn't confirm where she lived.

The deputy who responded, who Bynum only knew by his last name, Campbell, was courteous and professional, she said. He later agreed to take a selfie with her.

She recalled telling him that, "when people do things like this, it can be dangerous for people like me." He said he hoped he didn't make her feel that way. She said he didn't.

Bynum said she understood the woman's concerns but felt the woman could have tried talking to her first or contacting a neighbor to speak to her rather than calling the cops. The deputy could have responded to a more urgent call instead, she said.

"We all know that we're not in a society that is perfect, and we have wounds that still need to heal, but at the end of the day, I want to know my kids can walk down the street without fear," she said.

Bynum said she hopes to meet the woman who called 911 in person one day. She's going to keep campaigning and may plan to return to the neighborhood, she said.

"I hope everyone gets a good look at my face, because I'm coming to your door," she said.

-- Everton Bailey Jr._


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 4, 2018)

*#NewportNancy Wants Black Neighbor Evicted For Smoking Cigarettes in the Parking Lot*

Monique Judge
Yesterday 1:06pm

Are y’all tired of white women calling the police or other authorities on black people yet? I know I am. Every time one of these stories comes up, I just want to look Becky in her eye and ask her what her damn problem is. They keep coming out of the woodwork too, like roaches. You stomp one out and another one appears like magic.

Meet #NewportNancy, a white woman living in Georgia who felt bothered by the fact that her neighbor—a black woman—was smoking a cigarette in the parking deck of their complex.

Stacy Etheridge of Wellington Manor, Ga., posted a video on Facebook that was recorded by her daughter with the caption “Caucasian woman tells my daughter to put her cigarette out and decides to call the police on my daughter for smoking outside in a parking deck. Police showed up and said it was no harm to others....this calling the cops on Blacks is getting way out of hand. Now you can’t smoke outside. #NewportNancy”

Her daughter was at home in her own complex having a cigarette in the parking lot when #NewportNancy showed up and allegedly told her she needed to put her cigarette out.

The video picks up after the interaction has already begun. You hear the unidentified daughter ask the woman, “You said I can’t smoke here? You’re gonna have me kicked out? That’s what you said?”

#NewportNancy replies, “They will have you evicted for smoking on the property. I hope you’re recording it, and I’mma let Jessica and everybody else know in the office.”

The woman asks #NewportNancy if she is racist because “you just came out here harassing me for no reason.”

“For smoking on the property,” #NewportNancy retorts. She then gets into her SUV, starts it up, and makes a phone call to what appears to be the management office of the complex.

The daughter then says she just got home and was having a cigarette in the parking garage when #NewportNancy came along. We then hear #NewportNancy speaking loudly the way white women do when they are on the phone and want you to hear what they are saying so that you know you are in big ****ing trouble, pal!

“Yes, ma’am there’s um, there’s a resident here who claims she lives here that’s smoking in the parking garage by the stairwell,” the snitch says. She describes the woman and tells the person she is speaking with that she asked the woman not to smoke on the property.

The rest of the call is hard to hear because of the sound of #NewportNancy’s old ass Ford SUV, but the gist of it is she called to get a black woman in trouble because the black woman wouldn’t comply with her wishes.

When are y’all going to knock this **** off? Seriously. Minding your business is absolutely free. It doesn’t cost anything and will likely help you hold all your teeth in your mouth and keep you from catching a fade when you run up on the right one. I’m just saying.

The video does not show the police being called, nor do we ever see the police in the video, but Etheridge said in her caption that they showed up and determined nothing wrong was done.

Yet here again is another black person having to deal with authorities because white women are pressed like Oprah’s hair.

Y’all get on my nerves.

To satisfy my curiosity, I searched to see if there are any laws prohibiting smoking in parking lots in Georgia. I could find none. I did find the Georgia Smokefree Air Act of 2005, which provides guidelines for where you can smoke in and around places of business. There doesn’t seem to be any rules prohibiting you from smoking in the parking lot of the complex where you live, however.

So again, another white woman trying to exert control over a black person, and when that doesn’t work, she weaponizes the authorities and the threat of eviction over her.

Please stop this at once. Thanks.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 4, 2018)

_“It was just bizarre," Bynum told The Oregonian/OregonLive. "It boils down to people not knowing their neighbors and people having a sense of fear in their neighborhoods, which is kind of my job to help eradicate. But at the end of the day, it's important for people to feel like they can talk to each other to help minimize misunderstandings."_

*Nah Ms. Bynum this boils down to the fact that you ARE BLACK!!!!!!*


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 4, 2018)

Also I wish black people would stop making excuses for their actions and start calling a spade a spade.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 4, 2018)

They are afraid because they know what their ancestors did to us and if it were them they would act a fool. However, they have seen that all we want to be is left alone!! They can’t help themselves so laws need to be put in place to punish them for wasting everyone’s time. Lawsuits, fines, or jail time of you’re a repeat offender.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 4, 2018)

The smoking lady, I understand as I hate smokers. She shouldn’t have approached her just wrote down her car info and reported her, IF there’s no smoking. 

Where I live is a smoke free property. It’s in the lease, posted around the buildings and people still smoke . I don’t approach them. I’ll take a picture and send to management.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 4, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> _“It was just bizarre," Bynum told The Oregonian/OregonLive. "It boils down to people not knowing their neighbors and people having a sense of fear in their neighborhoods, which is kind of my job to help eradicate. But at the end of the day, it's important for people to feel like they can talk to each other to help minimize misunderstandings."_
> 
> *Nah Ms. Bynum this boils down to the fact that you ARE BLACK!!!!!!*





MzRhonda said:


> Also I wish black people would stop making excuses for their actions and start calling a spade a spade.



In Bynum's case she's running for office so she has to play nice!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 4, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> In Bynum's case she's running for office so she has to play nice!


Yeah...I guess but we are always "playing nice" 

"Massa didn't mean 'nothin by it"


----------



## Laela (Jul 4, 2018)

As painful as it is to see sista  make excuses, I'm sure she knows what's up.. lol
She's  a politcian.. trying to get that position  by any means necessary  lol


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 4, 2018)

Time to boycott Subway....

https://www.ajc.com/news/local/fami...ice-them-because-race/GLprIj51WxzU860ZeMSGyL/

The family was returning from their grandmother's birthday party in South Georgia over the weekend. 

On their drive home to North Carolina, Felicia and Othniel Dobson stopped for dinner at a Subway on Newnan Crossing Boulevard with their children -- ages 8, 12, 13, and 19, -- and the children's aunt.

“I have a 24-year-old sister who’s a recent graduate of North Carolina A&T (State University). My daughter’s 19. She’s entering sophomore year at Wake Forest University,” Felicia Dobson said.

The family was at the restaurant for about an hour when a Subway employee made an urgent 911 call.

"I need somebody to come through here please, ASAP. Now," the employee said. "There's about eight people in a van, and they've been in the store for about an hour. They keep going back and forth to the bathrooms by my back door."

A Newnan police officer showed up. The Dobsons said the officer apologized and told them the employee had said she was suspicious of the family and that she has been robbed before and thought they would rob her.

"I don't think she ever felt threatened," Dobson said. "We can't change our skin color. I have great kids. I have a great family."


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 4, 2018)

And T-Mobile too.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> And T-Mobile too.



WHAT?! LAWD nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 5, 2018)

yes... 
https://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article214080189.html


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 8, 2018)

People still eat at Subway after the whole Jared sex scandal thing broke?  Apparently the execs knew about it which is why they pushed for him to get married? I read about that on here. His ex-wife sued about it.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/24/news/companies/jared-fogle-ex-wife-sues-subway/index.html

As long as I don’t hear nothin’ bad about Popeye’s I’m straight.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 8, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> yes...
> https://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article214080189.html


My heart sank.  Please tell me that he sued T-mobile.  This is infuriating and heart breaking at the same time.


----------

